# StreamYard Integration



## My Living Room: Live! (Jun 18, 2020)

We've been using OBS Studio for years and in an attempt to bring musical guests live into the stream, we opted to try StreamYard last night for our 100th livestream episode. While the guest functionality was quite slick and simple, using StreamYard forced us to use OBS Virtual Cam to output OBS into StreamYard in a browser. This significantly impacted quality and performance compared to using OBS Studio alone. I assume this was all related to the extra CPU/memory load of the additional processes involved.

It would be great if there was a way to integrate StreamYard into OBS Studio, similar to Restream, and have docks within OBS for guest and comment functionality so that we can output directly from OBS Studio and maintain quality and performance.


----------

